# Wireless Network goes off after a while

## Elleni

I have installed a wireless usb wifi card which works quite well with 88XXau driver installed by net-wireless/rtl8812au_aircrack-ng ebuild offered by pentoo overlay. After a while the network goes down and I am able to re-enable it by issuing rmmod 88XXau followed by modprobe 88XXau. 

I tried different driver versions but it happens always after some time beeing online. 

As this is my main desktop and is not moved around I am wondering if there is a way to simplify my wifi setup to a more static way of connection, maybe get rid of network manager completely? Or what could be the reason for those brakes? And how can I get stable connection? 

I dont think it is a problem of wifi router as this only happens on this box, but not on my mobile phone - at least I did not notice this until now. 

dmesg does not show anything and following the last part of /var/log/messages when this happened: 

```
Mar 24 23:18:43 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:18:51 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:19:05 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:19:19 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:19:20 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553465960.6869] audit: op="statistics" arg="refresh-rate-ms" pid=3716 uid=1002 result="success"

Mar 24 23:19:25 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553465965.3899] audit: op="statistics" arg="refresh-rate-ms" pid=3716 uid=1002 result="success"

Mar 24 23:19:35 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:19:48 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:19:59 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:20:01 gentoo1 cron[1060]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Mar 24 23:20:16 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:20:27 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:20:35 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:20:45 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:20:58 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:21:16 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:21:34 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 192.168.0.1 port 67

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 dhclient[4081]: receive_packet failed on wlp8s0f3u2: Network is down

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 kernel: usbcore: deregistering interface driver rtl88xxau

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466108.6534] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: activated -> unmanaged (reason 'removed', sys-iface-state: 'removed')

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 ModemManager[3204]: <info>  (net/wlp8s0f3u2): released by modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.1/0000:08:00.3/usb4/4-2

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466108.6616] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 4081

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466108.6616] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2): state changed bound -> done

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466108.6620] dhcp6 (wlp8s0f3u2): canceled DHCP transaction

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466108.6766] manager: NetworkManager state is now DISCONNECTED

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466108.6836] radio killswitch /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.1/0000:08:00.3/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill1 disappeared

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 dbus[2885]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 dbus[2885]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1507]: req:1 'down' [wlp8s0f3u2]: new request (1 scripts)

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1507]: req:1 'down' [wlp8s0f3u2]: start running ordered scripts...

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1507]: req:2 'connectivity-change': new request (1 scripts)

Mar 24 23:21:48 gentoo1 kernel: usb 4-2: reset SuperSpeed Gen 1 USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

Mar 24 23:21:49 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1507]: req:2 'connectivity-change': start running ordered scripts...

Mar 24 23:21:49 gentoo1 /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[1872]: status: inactive

Mar 24 23:21:51 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466111.6095] wifi-nl80211: (wlan0): using nl80211 for WiFi device control

Mar 24 23:21:51 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466111.6097] device (wlan0): driver supports Access Point (AP) mode

Mar 24 23:21:51 gentoo1 kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl88xxau

Mar 24 23:21:51 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466111.6104] manager: (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/5)

Mar 24 23:21:51 gentoo1 kernel: rtl88xxau 4-2:1.0 wlp8s0f3u2: renamed from wlan0

Mar 24 23:21:51 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466111.6113] rfkill2: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.1/0000:08:00.3/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/ieee80211/phy1/rfkill2) (driver rtl88xxau)

Mar 24 23:21:51 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466111.6186] device (wlan0): interface index 5 renamed iface from 'wlan0' to 'wlp8s0f3u2'

Mar 24 23:21:51 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466111.6213] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed', sys-iface-state: 'external')

Mar 24 23:21:52 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466112.0211] device (wlp8s0f3u2): set-hw-addr: set MAC address to 5A:E8:2F:7D:1C:21 (scanning)

Mar 24 23:21:52 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466112.0431] sup-iface[0x555f6b35ccf0,wlp8s0f3u2]: supports 5 scan SSIDs

Mar 24 23:21:52 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466112.0438] device (wlp8s0f3u2): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

Mar 24 23:21:52 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466112.0439] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available', sys-iface-state: 'managed')

Mar 24 23:21:54 gentoo1 ModemManager[3204]: <info>  Couldn't check support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.1/0000:08:00.3/usb4/4-2': not supported by any plugin

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8322] policy: auto-activating connection 'UPC9081930_5' (205e2a59-0f32-41da-8161-849720029f12)

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8326] device (wlp8s0f3u2): Activation: starting connection 'UPC9081930_5' (205e2a59-0f32-41da-8161-849720029f12)

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8327] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed')

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8330] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8347] device (wlp8s0f3u2): set-hw-addr: reset MAC address to 04:92:26:8A:32:4C (preserve)

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8352] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed')

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8356] device (wlp8s0f3u2): Activation: (wifi) access point 'UPC9081930_5' has security, but secrets are required.

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8357] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: config -> need-auth (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed')

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8413] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: need-auth -> prepare (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed')

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8415] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed')

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8417] device (wlp8s0f3u2): Activation: (wifi) connection 'UPC9081930_5' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8417] Config: added 'ssid' value 'UPC9081930_5'

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8417] Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8417] Config: added 'bgscan' value 'simple:30:-80:86400'

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8417] Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8417] Config: added 'psk' value '<hidden>'

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8524] device (wlp8s0f3u2): supplicant interface state: ready -> disconnected

Mar 24 23:21:55 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466115.8695] device (wlp8s0f3u2): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Mar 24 23:21:59 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466119.6224] device (wlp8s0f3u2): supplicant interface state: scanning -> associating

Mar 24 23:21:59 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466119.8589] device (wlp8s0f3u2): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated

Mar 24 23:21:59 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466119.8831] device (wlp8s0f3u2): supplicant interface state: associated -> 4-way handshake

Mar 24 23:21:59 gentoo1 kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp8s0f3u2: link becomes ready

Mar 24 23:21:59 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466119.8912] device (wlp8s0f3u2): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

Mar 24 23:21:59 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466119.8913] device (wlp8s0f3u2): Activation: (wifi) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful. Connected to wireless network "UPC9081930_5"

Mar 24 23:21:59 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466119.8921] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed')

Mar 24 23:21:59 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466119.8927] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2): activation: beginning transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Mar 24 23:21:59 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466119.8943] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2): dhclient started with pid 1890

Mar 24 23:21:59 gentoo1 dhclient[1890]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Mar 24 23:22:02 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466122.2113] dhcp6 (wlp8s0f3u2): activation: beginning transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Mar 24 23:22:02 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466122.2128] dhcp6 (wlp8s0f3u2): dhclient started with pid 1928

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 dhclient[1928]: XMT: Info-Request on wlp8s0f3u2, interval 960ms.

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 dhclient[1928]: RCV: Reply message on wlp8s0f3u2 from fe80::362c:c4ff:fe3b:e0d1.

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.1333] dhcp6 (wlp8s0f3u2):   nameserver '2001:730:3e82::11'

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.1333] dhcp6 (wlp8s0f3u2):   nameserver '2001:730:3e82::10'

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.1333] dhcp6 (wlp8s0f3u2): state changed unknown -> bound

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.1349] dhcp6 (wlp8s0f3u2): client pid 1928 exited with status 0

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.1350] dhcp6 (wlp8s0f3u2): state changed bound -> done

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 dbus[2885]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 dbus[2885]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1936]: req:1 'dhcp6-change' [wlp8s0f3u2]: new request (1 scripts)

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1936]: req:1 'dhcp6-change' [wlp8s0f3u2]: start running ordered scripts...

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[1954]: status: inactive

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.5719] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: ip-config -> ip-check (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed')

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.5731] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: ip-check -> secondaries (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed')

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.5735] device (wlp8s0f3u2): state change: secondaries -> activated (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed')

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.5741] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.5893] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_SITE

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.5896] policy: set 'UPC9081930_5' (wlp8s0f3u2) as default for IPv6 routing and DNS

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.5954] device (wlp8s0f3u2): Activation: successful, device activated.

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466123.5963] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_GLOBAL

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1936]: req:2 'up' [wlp8s0f3u2]: new request (1 scripts)

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1936]: req:2 'up' [wlp8s0f3u2]: start running ordered scripts...

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1936]: req:3 'connectivity-change': new request (1 scripts)

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[1970]: status: inactive

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[1988]: status: inactive

Mar 24 23:22:03 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1936]: req:3 'connectivity-change': start running ordered scripts...

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 dhclient[1890]: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.101 on wlp8s0f3u2 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 dhclient[1890]: DHCPACK of 192.168.0.101 from 192.168.0.1

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466125.6258] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2):   address 192.168.0.101

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466125.6259] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2):   plen 24 (255.255.255.0)

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466125.6259] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2):   gateway 192.168.0.1

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466125.6259] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2):   lease time 3600

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466125.6259] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2):   hostname 'gentoo1'

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466125.6259] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2):   nameserver '192.168.0.1'

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466125.6259] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2):   domain name 'home'

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466125.6259] dhcp4 (wlp8s0f3u2): state changed unknown -> bound

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 NetworkManager[3142]: <info>  [1553466125.6281] policy: set 'UPC9081930_5' (wlp8s0f3u2) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 dhclient[1890]: bound to 192.168.0.101 -- renewal in 1558 seconds.

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1936]: req:4 'dhcp4-change' [wlp8s0f3u2]: new request (1 scripts)

Mar 24 23:22:05 gentoo1 nm-dispatcher[1936]: req:4 'dhcp4-change' [wlp8s0f3u2]: start running ordered scripts...
```

----------

## Elleni

in the meantime I am wondering whether this could be a problem on the modem/router of my isp, so I am wondering how I could troubleshoot or at least find out the source of the problem. Anyone has an idea please?

Playing around with router settings shows that it gets bether if I limit 20/40/80 Hz setting to 20 although this setting limits speed to 289 Mb/s. It still breaks sometimes, but not that often. Also rebooting the modem/router makes wifi connection more stable but after some time it breaks again. 

And as soon as I unload module with rmmod and restart it with modprobe I am able to connect again. I also tried with fixed channel and 802.11ac instead of 802.11n/ac mixed or 802.11a/n/ac mixed. This is for the 5 Ghz band. 

The same happens on 2.4 Ghz, there I have setup 802.11g/n mixed avoiding the b. 

I have also put 24 hours lease time and disabled all sort of firewall settings, reserved ip, but I was not able to get a stable connection yet. 

In network log of the modem/router I have the following messages from time to time - just in case that could be of any help for finding the source of this instabilities: 

```

Illegal - Dropped FORWARD packet

No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out

REGISTRATION COMPLETE - Waiting for Operational status

MIMO Event MIMO: Stored MIMO=-1 post cfg file MIMO=-1

TLV-11 - unrecognized OID
```

----------

## mrbassie

 *Elleni wrote:*   

> in the meantime I am wondering whether this could be a problem on the modem/router of my isp]

 

It's worth looking at, I've had exactly that problem.

----------

## deagol

Is restarting wpa_supplicant also fixing the problem?

If yes, it could be that your AP is rekeying the PTK key. Kernel 4.19 detects and warns when this happens, but for any older kernels you can only see that in the wpa_supplicant debug logs.

So with 4.19 you would get a warning about rekeying ptk0 with a driver not supporting it.

----------

## Elleni

Hi deagol, 

wpa_supplicant service is not started. I did just plug in usb wireless stick and compiled the corresponding kernel module 88XXau. Rest was handeled automatically (by NetworkManager/udev?)

Would you suggest to disable NetworkManager and configure wpa_supplicant instead? And how would I do this? 

I am using gentoo-sources-5.0.6 kernel.

----------

## deagol

Networkmanager is also using wpa_supplicant. In my setup (systemd) I simply can call "systemctl restart wpa_supplicant".

That should terminate any encrypted WLAN connection and Networkmanager will then reconnect once wpa_supplicant is available again.

If that works chances are it's not directly the driver but something related to encryption.

----------

## Elleni

Unfortunatelly I dont use systemd. I see that it is installed, but the service is not started. I dont know, if networkmanager uses it, as 

```
/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant status

 * status: stopped
```

 *deagol wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..chances are it's not directly the driver but something related to encryption.
> 
> 

 

Well that's what I hope, but I dont know, how to disable networkmanager and / or activate wpa_supplicant as 

```
/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Failed to open config file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf', error: No such file or directory

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'.

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 * Failed to start WPA Supplicant Daemon                                                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start
```

Aparently gnome and plasma depend on networkmanager

```
equery d networkmanager

 * These packages depend on networkmanager:

app-misc/tracker-2.0.4 (networkmanager ? >=net-misc/networkmanager-0.8)

dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager)

gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.30.3 (networkmanager ? >=net-misc/networkmanager-1.10.0[modemmanager])

gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.30.2 (networkmanager ? >=net-misc/networkmanager-1.0)

gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.30.2 (networkmanager ? >=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8[introspection])

gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.8.10-r1 (>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.7[introspection?,modemmanager?,teamd?])

kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt-5.54.0 (>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1[teamd=])

                                        (>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1[consolekit])

                                        (>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1[elogind])

                                        (>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1[systemd])

kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.14.5 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager[consolekit?,elogind?,systemd?])

kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.14.5 (net-misc/networkmanager[teamd=])

mail-client/thunderbird-60.6.1 (kernel_linux ? net-misc/networkmanager)

net-im/telepathy-mission-control-5.16.4-r1 (networkmanager ? >=net-misc/networkmanager-1)

net-libs/libproxy-0.4.13-r2 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager)

www-client/firefox-66.0.2 (kernel_linux ? net-misc/networkmanager)

```

While networkmanager depending on wpa_supplicant: 

```
equery d wpa_supplicant

 * These packages depend on wpa_supplicant:

net-misc/networkmanager-1.14.6 (!iwd ? >=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r3[dbus])

```

----------

## deagol

Is restarting the NetworkManager reconnecting you again?

That would be more or less the same as restarting wpa_supplicant.

If that helps we need debug logs.

As a shot in the dark you can first try a 4.19 or greater kernel. If it logs a warning about "Rekeying PTK for STA ... " it's most likely the issue I know about.

(There is even a slim chance it fixes the issue, but you still would get the warning)

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Elleni wrote:*   

> Aparently gnome and plasma depend on networkmanager
> 
> ```
> equery d networkmanager
> 
> ...

 

actually, that is incorrect, I have plasma without networkmanager.

the only hard deps for networkmanager on plasma are

kde-plasma/plasma-nm

kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt

the rest are use flag dependent

----------

## Elleni

 *deagol wrote:*   

> Is restarting the NetworkManager reconnecting you again?
> 
> That would be more or less the same as restarting wpa_supplicant.
> 
> If that helps we need debug logs.
> ...

 

Sorry for replying late, but as the connection got more stable, I had forgot about this post. Now from time to time it happens again, and instead of unloading 88XXau module and reloading it again, this time I just restarted NetworkManager, and indeed I got network connection back successfully. 

How can I create debug log in separate file? For now, all the logs and NetworkManager entries too are written in /var/log/messages. 

I greped for PTK and STK but no entries in /var/log/messages though.Last edited by Elleni on Sun Jul 07, 2019 7:38 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Elleni

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *Elleni wrote:*   Aparently gnome and plasma depend on networkmanager
> 
> ```
> equery d networkmanager
> 
> ...

 

Interesting. I was under the impression, that gnome and/or plasma would need NetworkManager. So a workaround could be to get rid of this beast? 

```
equery d plasma-nm

 * These packages depend on plasma-nm:

kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.15.5 (networkmanager ? >=kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.15.5:5)
```

```
equery d kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt

 * These packages depend on kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt:

kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.15.5 (>=kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt-5.57.0:5[teamd=])

kde-plasma/plasma-vault-5.15.5 (networkmanager ? >=kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt-5.57.0:5)

kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.15.5 (geolocation ? >=kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt-5.57.0:5)

kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.15.5 (wireless ? >=kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt-5.57.0:5)
```

emerge --info: 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.66 (python 2.7.15-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 5.1.15-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.1.15-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_5_1600_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Swap:   33554428 total,  33448188 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 06 Jul 2019 08:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 8e5c775b8c7d7113e7bcf927b23db1834ee8f50c

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.29-r1::dantrell-gnome

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

seden

    location: /var/lib/layman/seden

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

dantrell-gnome-3-32

    location: /var/lib/layman/dantrell-gnome-3-32

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 100

test

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 100

dantrell-gnome

    location: /var/lib/layman/dantrell-gnome

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 150

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_CH.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_CH.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de de_DE el en fr fr_FR it tr"

MAKEOPTS="-j13"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities aes alsa amd64 avx avx2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord crypt cups cxx d3d9 dbus declarative dri dri3 dts dvd dvdr eds egl elogind emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg flac fma3 fortran frei0r gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gnutls gpm gtk gtk3 gtkstyle iconv icu introspection ios ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libinput libnotify libsecret libtirpc llvm lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ocr ogg openal opencl opengl openmax openmp osmesa pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt5 rdp readline realtime s3tc scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell spice sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssh ssl ssse3 staging startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vdpau vhost-net vkd3d vnc vorbis vpx vulkan wayland webrtc-aec widgets wxwidgets x264 xa xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext smp sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de el en fr it tr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" SANE_BACKENDS="epson epson2" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi virgl" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

USE="-networkmanager" emerge world -uDNpv gives: 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                        ... done!

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.32.2:2::dantrell-gnome-3-32  USE="bluetooth colord cups elogind gnome-online-accounts ibus libinput share wayland -doc -flickr -kerberos -networkmanager* (-systemd) -thunderbolt -v4l" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.32.2::dantrell-gnome-3-32  USE="bluetooth elogind ibus (vanilla-gc) (-deprecated-background) -gtk-doc -networkmanager* (-systemd) -telepathy -test -vanilla-async -vanilla-motd -vanilla-screen" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

Checked the plasma useflag situation, and it seems, that the only use I had to remove was wireless for powerdevil. And I had to remove plasma-nm from world file, that did the trick. Or should I try to set networkmanager useflag globally in make.conf and check if that solves the reported issue?

I got rid of NetworkManager and check if wpa_supplicant gets me a stable wifi connection. But if any informations are provided, I am willing to re-enable NetworkManager for testing.

Edit to add, I had to look for an gnome extension that still works without networkmanager. Found simple net speed.Last edited by Elleni on Sun Jul 07, 2019 7:40 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Elleni

It's much more stable with wpa_supplicant, but lately I lost network connectivity again, and could not connect to my 5ghz ssid, only 2.4 ghz was working, until I removed wifi kernel module 88XXau and re-added it again, after that it reconnected to 5ghz network successfully. At that time I got aware, that I have ipv6 enabled and I started thinking if this could be the source of the disconnects from time to time, so I now put -ipv6 in make.conf and recompiled world, I also removed ipv6 from kernel and created /etc/sysctl.d/01-disable-ipv6.conf with net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1, finally I will switch off ipv6 on the modem too, and check, if that way it gets rock solid finally.

----------

## Elleni

Just for the record, after having removed ipv6 support on my gentoo box, the wireless connection is rock solid without any interruption for many days. I maybe will even re-enable NetworkManager some day.

----------

